# Car insurance



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi

I have a car registered and insured in Michigan but I drive in Illinois. Do I need new Illinois insurance to drive there? I am not talking about UBER just driving my car in different state.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bavariancapitol said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a car registered and insured in Michigan but I drive in Illinois. Do I need new Illinois insurance to drive there? I am not talking about UBER just driving my car in different state.


Usually only if you stay...

Longer than 30 days...

Or...

Take up permanent residency there...

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

bavariancapitol said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a car registered and insured in Michigan but I drive in Illinois. Do I need new Illinois insurance to drive there? I am not talking about UBER just driving my car in different state.


Ask your insurance company.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you guys.


----------

